# Tv's in bathrooms



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

You know, I bet someone with IBS came up with the idea of having a tv in the bathroom. Just think about it, how long does a normal person spend in the bathroom sitting on the can? and what are they thinking about during that time. ut was probably someone thinking "I really should sit here and wait this one out, but im missing <insert tv show here>. If only there was a tv here" and then bam! they moved their tv into their bathroom. What a concept!!


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

That makes me laugh! I've thought about moving my TV in the bathroom since I feel like I spend so much time in there.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Wireless laptops!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

At uni i had a small en-suite, so i could see the TV from the bathroom if i left the door open


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

uni?!? how on earth did you manage uni?!? please let me in on the secret cus i'm really really not managing it, totally want to drop out.like the tv idea though


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

Cat,The way i deal with university is to learn which classes you can and can't miss. Some of my profs post their notes online so i don't have to go and i feel better knowing that. For the classes i know i have to go to i just plan my whole day around the class to make sure i will be able to sit through it for the whole hour and a half. I am half way done third year one more to go and at times felt like i wasn't going to make it. I used to be an A student but have slipped down to a B/C but am proud for what i had to go through to be here.


----------



## 19870 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have handheld games in the bathroom. I play Scrabble, Tetris, Yahtzee, and Poker. If my bathroom was big enough to have a T.V. in it, I would definately consider moving one in there.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I like to read but I feel guilty when I have textbook readings and homework and choose to read other books instead. One good thing about the IBS is that I can read anything I want in the bathroom and not feel guilty about it!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I had to prep for a colonoscopy and it was the night all the new shows were starting. I got a little TV and plugged it in. After several hours the plug got hot and the whole TV stoped working. I burnt it out. Poop


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

Come to think about it, how else do you people entertain yourself in the bathroom? Count the tiles, read shampoo bottles? guess how many more sheets are left on the toilet paper roll scared ur gonna run out and have to use ur hand?


----------



## 18055 (Nov 29, 2005)

When I'm a proper grown up, I'm def getting a tv in there! Sounds like a great plan. At the moment, when I'm not having major pain, I read. People make fun of me for having a bookshelf in the bathroom, but I don't care.To The Cat - uni was/is a nightmare for me. Managed it by living close and sitting at the nearest chair to the door nearest to the loo.


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

I go thru my mail and bills... bathroom to small for TV... but do put the radio on... I think a lot... let my mind wonder... usually I start thinking how long I have been in there for!


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

Speaking of uni have any of you ever had to sit through a 3 hour class?? Like a chem lab first thing in the morning, working with dangerous chemicals, and needing your wits about you when you feel chained to the bathroom? Not fun.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh god- i had a 4 hour one in my last year at uni! LOL.Talk about a nightmare!!!!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

lol you guys are too funny! when im in the bathroom, i bring the heater with me, my cell phone to play games and an ipod. how sad is that? i wish i had a little mini laptop or a mini tv so i can occupy myself when im on the throne. On my last vacation, i stayed at some hotel suite, and the bathroom was perfect! let me tell you, i had a tv (with a remote playing hbo and mtv and all that good stuff), a heater for my ass, and a telephone, and a case of magazines. that was a top notch first class bathroom.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

if it was possible for me to have a tv in the loo id do it, im addicted to the tv..be great to watch the simpsons while on the loo


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, I have my Gameboy, heh


----------



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

I basically have a library in my bathroom. I love to read so I don't actually mind the days when I can't leave the bathroom sometimes.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have to laugh!! How many times have I been watching my beloved sport of baseball and had to go to the bathroom. I would love to have a TV in the bathroom so I don't miss any of the game. Most of the time, I just play hand held games, do crossword puzzles or read in the bathroom. I used to do my term papers in the old days when there were only manual typewriters. Now than I am an old lady, I don't have to do my homework in the bathroom any more.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have found out that if I close the bedroom door and turn the TV on it's rotating stand, I can see it from the bathroom if I leave the bathroom door open. Hooray!! I won't have to miss any more baseball games!!!


----------



## 13490 (May 8, 2006)

YAYAY- I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has to set up shop in the bathroom. I love my laptop and often watch DVD's on it in the bathroom. It sucks, but I think I spend more time in the bathroom than my bedroom. I could probably just run an home business from the bathroom. It's nice to be able to joke about that and talk about it with people that are on the toilet as much as I am.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Dito to like all of the above! LOL! When I was little my mom used to joke that she was going to put my bed in the bathroom or a toilet in my bedroom. I play tetris or read and sometimes I file and cut my nails.


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

My mom hates using our bathroom. Ive taken over! Ive got a mini libary in a rolling cart, a pillow and blanket under the sink, a cordless phone on the wall, pens and penicls in the drinking cup, notebooks everywere and a extension cord leading to the kitchen. I cant plug my laptop in in the bathroom cause i blow the fuse.


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

hahaha, these are some great ideas. i especially like the laptop one, i hadn't thought of playing a DVD (you know, the loooong b-room visits). i am normally a bottle reader. Lather, rinse, and repeat.


----------

